# Almond



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

Forget About This Topic Don"t Fell Welcome On This Site Thanks For Guys?gal Who Wanted To Help


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Depends*



AGSG said:


> i have a almond pair to a blue check anybody have a clue what it might turn out to be
> 
> also i got a pair which the hen is solid black and the cock is white with light red spots any clue what this what the offspring look llike
> 
> These birds are rollers


Is the almond the cock or the hen? Almond cocks mated to normal hens can produce almonds of either sex. Almond hens mated to normal cocks will produce almond cocks and normal hens. This is just general info, there can be loads of variables. Classic almond is made up of the stipper gene, kite bronze, heterozygous recessive red and all on a t pattern blue base. 

From the description of the other pair, you may have an ash red grizzle. If he is not split for blue, the young will all be ash red and possibly all grizzles. It depends on what he really is. If he happens to be split for blue, you could get blacks and blues as well.

Bill


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Are there different classifications of Almond?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good question....Dave


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

_Are there different classifications of Almond?_

If you're asking are there various alleles of almond and or various ways that almond expresses itself, then yes there are. I'm not going to go into all of them here, or even into some of them. Just check out http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/ALMONDALLELES.html for some of the more common ones. You might also like to read: http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/nonclassicalalmond.html and also http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/almondhist2.html

Frank


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Great Information Frank, i think i will be visiting your website often... Dave


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guy my red grizzle and black had egg hatch one baby died but according to ya guess or help the baby is turning out to be ash red with black but still to early to speak also

and the almond is on egg right now


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

also the almond is a cock and its almond is the classic almond


----------

